# Amber-Colored Wood Filler for Red Oak



## Wood_Newbie (Dec 3, 2008)

I need to fill some nail holes in old red oak stair treads, but the wood filler that I find at stores is too brown, gray, or red. For example, the Golden Oak wood filler that Minwax makes is totally wrong. The color of my treads is amber, or orange-yellow, about the same color as a jar of honey. Does anybody know where I can find this color in wood filler?


----------



## jwcole (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't personally know that this will work, but I read somewhere that you could take some epoxy and some of the saw dust of the wood you were using and get the right coloured filling. It might be worth a try...


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you looked at the filler sticks?


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

I make my own using the sawdust and clear shellac.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I was going to say the same, use shellac or epoxy and make your own with sawdust. I've found using epoxy though that it comes out darker than you expect. You can mix in some white flour (for cooking) and that lightens it up a bit, but either way it'll be a nice look and you won't have to go buy more stuff.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bradnailer said:


> Have you looked at the filler sticks?



I also suggest filler sticks. Two popular brands are Minwax,and Dap.

A narrow spatula can be used to cut off small chunks and mix two or more colors together to get in between shades.


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

www.woodfinisherssupply.com

They have over 72 colors of putty.


----------



## Wood_Newbie (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay, I'll try the sawdust and shellac method first. I have some of the sawdust.


----------

